# Phaiocalanthe



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2009)

I just bought a Phaiocalathe in bud - does any one grow these and can give some good culture tips? Thanks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 20, 2009)

Kevin, both Phaius and tropical Calanthe have similar needs, so the hybrid should be about the same. Long, hot, wet growing seasons with a drier winter dormancy, but not truly dry. Any porous and organic rich medium should do. Lighting should be bright shade, but no direct sun.

BTW, what is the hybrid?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks. I have a Phaius tankervilliae that is growing, but has never bloomed. What is the best mix for these? One person I know grew one in straight cow maunure, and it grew well, but also did not bloom. I hear they are heavy feeders. 

As for what hybrid it is, I'm not completely sure. The garden centres here order tropcials from their suppliers, and just get a lump of assorted 'tropicals' or 'orchids'. Some with tags, but usually not. Most of the similar plants on the table were tagged Phaiocalanthe 'Red Streak', which, for one, is not the correct way to write a hybrid, and, when I Googled it, I came up with Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite 'Red Streak'. The buds were white, but the flowers were red inside. However, the one I picked up, which I thought was the healthiest of what was there, has pink or lilac buds. So, I'm thinking It's not Kryptonite, but another hybrid. In any case, the culture should be the same, right? 

Do they normally bloom in fall/winter? I thought both genera were spring bloomers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 21, 2009)

Kevin, 

It could still be a form of Kryptonite since they range in color from pure white to purple-red. This cross is actually an odd combination since the Phaius is evergreen while the Calanthe is deciduous. I'd keep it evenly moist in winter though regardless. I far as I know they are winter bloomers. 

I grow tropical Calanthe and Phaius in the same basic mix - coarse perlite mixed with coarse bark, 50:50. Personally, I keep away from rapidly decomposing organics like manure since it would be certain death in my climate via fungus and bacterial rots. Sounds like your plant either didn't have enough light to flower or it had too much nitrogen.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2009)

The Phaiocalanthe is potted in a type of peat mix. This would make sense if it likes to be wet. I also tend not to water much, and if it likes to be wet, I think I'd like to keep it in that type of mix. I have a Sobralia in a peat/bark mix, and it is doing very well. 

I think the problem with my Phaius is not enough fertilizer. The biggest growth is only 2' high. I thought it was supposed to be bigger.


----------



## Pete (Nov 21, 2009)

hello
phaius tankervilliae has naturalized here in hawaii and seems to be pretty tolerable to a wide range of habitats and weather patterns. i have seen them growing on windy dryer cliffs in the exposed to full sun and also in dark shady rain forest areas that get 150 inches of rain a year. the plants go dormant for a bit but not too long. calanthes are similar. 
Is it phaiocalanthe kryptonite you got by any chance? if so, i was growing a big crop of these a while ago and i remember just keeping them medium light and on the wetter side..


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a phaius tankervilliae that I believe, is starting to spike now. It's on the bottom shelf, so is relatively shady, I transplanted this past spring, it was growing in spahgnum. There was an easy, natural 2growth division I made. I left the smaller 2 growths in sphag & put the larger one in cypress mulch. Both are spiking and I fertilize when I remember.


----------

